# Redline Black Chrome Exterior Part Retrofit



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*I ordered the RIGHT (passenger side) REDline black chrome trim a while back. Haven't ordered the LEFT (drivers side) side trim yet but will this week. 

For reference
*


















*RIGHT Trim Bezel W/ RS PKG, W/ WBL PACKAGE #84145379*
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-trim-bezel-84145379






































*LEFT Trim Bezel W/ RS PKG, W/ WBL PACKAGE #84145378*
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-trim-bezel-84145378

*Note "WBL" package is referring to the REDline pkg. Will update this thread once installed. *


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I wish part #23 was body colored and not just molded plastic!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I want to to have all chrome and all plastic electro-coated glossy black, once i get my hands on the RS package. I couldn't determine if the center grilles on the redline are glossy black coated or not? Unfortunately i don't have references here... Any close up shots?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it not the same grille as the RS, but with black trim instead of chrome?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Is it not the same grille as the RS, but with black trim instead of chrome?


Don't have the RS here yet either. But from the photos it seems the grill mesh is indeed high glossy black, right? With redline frame it should be complete then, no?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> Don't have the RS here yet either. But from the photos it seems the grill mesh is indeed high glossy black, right? With redline frame it should be complete then, no?



Well, not so much mesh, but yes a glossy hard plastic. Trim should be the only difference.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Installed the front Redline parts in addition to turning down the goddy front chrome accents on the schnoz via 6 coats of lear Plastidip spray including the bowtie which I have not installed and might leave off. Car is filthy as I haven't had time to wash it, but so far the finished product looks great. Reminds me of the brushed silver front foun on the Opel Insignia OPC - Buick Regal GS Sportback here



















*BEFORE*









*AFTER*






















































Everything turned out great. Only minor issue was when snapping in the lower RS grille I scuffed two little parts of the Plastidip. Hardly noticibleto the naked eye but I know its there. When it comes time to repaint I'll just tape off the front bumper instead of taking off the entire thing. I took it off this time around because I was upgrading the crappy single tone horn with an OEM GM Silverado dual tone horn :goodjob:


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

You should write an DIY how to disassemble all that 

I just notice stuff is made in Taiwan! WTF! And i am not able to get my hands on it in China?!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> You should write an DIY how to disassemble all that
> 
> I just notice stuff is made in Taiwan! WTF! And i am not able to get my hands on it in China?!


This car is a true mutt. Lots of stuff is made in Germany (fuel system), Eastern Europe (engine), USA (transmission) Mexico, China etc. 

I should write a DIY but really everything is quite intuitive. I'm handy as heck so maybe it's just me but I found the removal process easy and quite straightforward. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

The whole thing is basically developed in Germany then outsourced into the whole wide world.
You don't happen to have been taking photos of the bumper inside, like stickers, part no.'s etc.?
If i find those parts are made in Taiwan too, i could jet just right over. Since GM screwed us with the RS package here...


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Like the black around the fogs!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I just stumbled upon this:









Does anybody know why there are two types of the Redline upper grille?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> I just stumbled upon this:
> 
> View attachment 261769
> 
> ...


I asked myself the same question. Maybe one made in the US and one in Mexico? I've seen many parts like this listed for the Cruze. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Selling the Redline black chrome fog light trim as I've sold the Cruze. 

Details here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

